# Word Puzzle for the Happy Soul - *New Word Game* by Bullbitz



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

*Word Puzzle for the Happy Soul - by Bullbitz*

http://www.amazon.com/Bullbitz-Word-puzzle-Happy-soul/dp/B00IQNKJR2/

A thought provoking quotes inspired Word Game.










• 154 inspirational levels
• Intuitive Controls
• Hours of thought provoking Fun Game Play!
• Animated Tutorial
• Internalize/Absorb quotes better by challenged enigmatic Game Play!.

http://www.amazon.com/Bullbitz-Word-puzzle-Happy-soul/dp/B00IQNKJR2/



















On the game board, you are given a quote by great men and women. 
The tiles are shuffled and not readable. Your task is to put 
the tiles back into their places and recover the original quote.

To reconstruct a quote, you must swap the letter tiles until you 
get every correct words. The tiles can only be swapped vertically 
in its respective column.

Once the original quote is revealed you level up!. 
Enjoy these thought provoking quotes from great minds.










http://www.amazon.com/Bullbitz-Word-puzzle-Happy-soul/dp/B00IQNKJR2/


----------

